# Any Fatbike dealers in the Midlands?



## Mojonaut (11 Dec 2013)

As per title really, only dealers I've found so far are either way up North or far down South.

Anything a bit more central?

cheers

Bob


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Dec 2013)

If you have a local Specialized Concept Store, Evans Cycles or LBS which stocks this brand near you they can get you the Specialized Fatboy.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Dec 2013)

Tim at Sideways Cycles in Talke near Stoke is your man in the Midlands for anything Fat Bike related

http://www.sidewayscycles.co.uk/


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Dec 2013)

Alternatively nip up the M1 to Rotherham to see the On One Fatty


----------



## Mojonaut (11 Dec 2013)

cheers guys


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> If you have a local Specialized Concept Store, Evans Cycles or LBS which stocks this brand near you they can get you the Specialized Fatboy.




I like it, but £2,500!


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Dec 2013)

That's the problem, the main stream manufacturers are just jumping on the Fat Bike Band Wagon and charging you a fortune.

Look out for the following
Surly Pugsley & Moolander
Salsa Mukluk & Beargrease
9 zero 7
On One Fatty
Salamander
Boreals
Singular Puffin

Then if you want "mainstream" look at
Charge Cooker Max
Genesis Caribou

More info from the states can be found here on this site, and they name check me.
http://fat-bike.com/2013/12/triple-f-beach-echelon/


----------

